# Best Recurve Bow under $250?



## ColonelJdog (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a beginner archer and was wondering what you guys think is the best recurve bow under $250? I was looking at the PSE Blackhawk one-piece Recurve Bow but it has mixed reviews. I think I prefer one-piece recurve's better over takedowns since you don't have to worry about taking it apart and putting it back together.

Additionally, I was wondering your guys opinions on a good draw weight poundage I should get. I'm 5'11, 190lbs. I play highschool football and workout my upperbody everyday. I can bench 205lbs and have strong shoulder and back muscles. I was think 45-50 lbs? Is that too heavy or just right? I'm low on money so I'd like a bow that lasts awhile.

Much appreciated,
Jordan


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I personally would get a TD with reasonable priced limbs, start out light around 40#'s or even less. Hoyt Horizon riser and axiom limbs, check out the classifieds here and in the FITA forum.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Save a bit longer and get a Hoyt Excel riser and a set of basic 30# ILF limbs. It's a really nice bow and a great one to start with in the long run (and if you don't like it, they're really easy to sell).

What are you looking to do? Target shoot, just hunt, little of everything?


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's one of the millions of suggestions you'll get.

The Samick Red Stag in a 60" one-piece runs about $170 (Lancaster Archery). Poundage ranges from 30# on up. Very good bow for the money. They can also match you up with the proper arrows and other accessories you will need to get going. Hit their website and check out the variety of bows in your price range for comparison. 

Pick up a copy of Anthony Camera's "Shooting the Stickbow" while you're on the Lancaster site. Comprehensive archery manual covering the fundamentals of shooting from the ground up ... especially if you are not being coached personally. 

I understand the allure of a one-piece. I like them, too. A bit more money will get you into the ILF combos mentioned above, but there is certainly nothing wrong with a one-piece for starters ... just the wood and you.

Mr. Sarns and Kegan have offered sage advice on draw weight. If you're serious about practicing and intend to shoot lots of arrows on a regular basis in order to achieve maximum results, make sure you select a weight that will allow you to make each shot with proper technique and absolute control ... as in 50-100 shots per day. Yes, you will end up with a second, heavier bow down the road, and you'll still use your original one for finesse and form study.

Good luck.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

The Samick Journey is very reasonably priced, and a good shooter. It's not in the same class as Hoyt, but it's cheap enough that if you wanted to use it for bowfishing, just to keep around for a buddy, etc. it won't hurt your feelings.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jordan -

Hoyt Excel riser $180, SF Axiom+ limbs $80 = $260. 

You'll need a string, stringer, tab, arm guard, etc and of course, arrows. 
The riser comes with a very usable rest. 

AT 5'11", your draw length will be 29"+, so keep the marked draw weight UNDER 30#. 
The above combination can be as much as 7# heavier than marked, due to draw length and limb bolt position. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I second the samick redstag one piece. Great value good performer for the money 35-40# is alot of fun to shoot an won,t wear you out to fast. An really is even enought to hunt with. The redstag will get you started in the right direction an if like the the sport you will buy lots of different bows in your life time . Ps if the black hawk is at a good price I<m sure it would work well for you. I would stay at 40# aan under for starting out. Really need to learn form an also the lighter weights you get to shoot more with less sore mucles. For 250.00 the redstag an some carbon express predator II will be a good start for you. Any bow is better then no bow just enjoy it.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

There's a thread on the Leatherwall that's called something like $40 Riser $70 limbs. Pretty sure you can get them at Lancaster. As for a Carsage. I think that's the name they came up with. There's actually 2 threads, one is called Update and has some good reviews.

Bowmania


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

DON'T get the Blackhawk. That thing is really short, and stacks like mad. You can get better for cheaper.

There's a bit of a dilemma for new shooters (I had the same thing) - you want your "functional" go to bow, but at the same time it's much difficult to learn on a heavier bow. To be quite honest, from what you've stated about strength, bench press doesn't really carry over to something like this. If you told me you play college ball it might be a different story, but I doubt most of what you've done in the gym (unless you've worked with a really smart, well-practiced strength coach) is going to carry over. I opted with going for the heavier bow off the bat, and to be honest it's been a much longer journey. It took a while before I could pull the bow comfortably, and only then was working on form realistic - the reason I chose this was due to a lack of being able to afford multiple bows as well as knowing mechanics and the neuromuscular system well enough through my job that I knew I could fix problems or adapt should the need arise. Not something I'd recommend for most people if they want to get good fast.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

How about the OMP bows vs Stamick?


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

Whats best varies from person to person, for me in that price range I have 3 samicks I enjoy, a phantom, a stingray, & a journey, also my son & daughter each have a sage. All have been nice bows for under $250


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents - 

There's one other reason why we recommend the Excel/Korean limb combo as a first bow so often. Besides the right combination for a given shooter, being just a damn good bow, it's also a generic platform to start from. 

For example, the 23" riser can make a bow from 64" to 68" and the 21" version from 62" to 66" and weights from about 16# to around 70#. It also as most of the options that most new shooters will need. By changing limb length and weight, and accessories, you can go from a full Olympic rig to a base level hunting bow in a matter of minutes. Hard to do that with a $800 custom... and again, with the right limbs it will preform better than a lot of bows costing 2 to 4 times as much. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> Gents -
> 
> There's one other reason why we recommend the Excel/Korean limb combo as a first bow so often. Besides the right combination for a given shooter, being just a damn good bow, it's also a generic platform to start from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Take vipers advice he has a lot of experience - if you have an iffy riser grip you'll have all sorts of issues sending your arrows left, if the bows too heavy you'll have difficulties with anchoring giving you arrows too high or low & potentially release issues whichll send them right...ie everywhere but where you want them to go. A lower weight bow that allows you to tune arrows with a plunger means less arrow hassles & a chance to develop good form & later move to pricier or heavier limbs once you're consistent - good luck this is a pretty addicting thing that we like -M


----------



## ColonelJdog (Mar 2, 2013)

Has anyone ever shot the Samick Red Stag? How is it?


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=208793&category=88#2726824

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=238598&category=88#3248673

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=237952&category=88#3238328
(Discusses the Red Stag longbow, the recurve's cousin)

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=233574&category=88#3166803
(Generic Samick discussion)

Here's some commentary that I've seen on another forum. I have a one-piece Red Stag but use it as a weight-lifter ... won't shoot it until it's served its purpose. It is a well-made and nicely finished bow for the money.


----------



## ColonelJdog (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks. Right now I'm looking at the Samick Red Stag one-piece recurve bow or the Red Stag Longbow. Which one do you think is better?


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Depends on your taste ... they are different beasts, yet either would be a hoot to shoot. 

Recurve seems to be the "du jour" recommendation of the day for starters, yet tell that to Robin Hood and you'd get a blank stare.

If you are attracted to a longbow, then there is no reason not to start out on one. The Stag longbow is an ample 68" and would certainly be a fun bow to shoot and learn on. Later you can explore the world of recurves if you so desire. 

The converse is also true: the Stag recurve would also be fun to shoot, and then later explore the world of longbows. 

This is a very personal call on your part. Each style of bow has its charm. I'd study pictures and perhaps video of the various types of bows being shot, and try to predict which one you would be happiest with the first time out. You can't really go wrong ... but you _will _be living with your choice until the next purchase. Just make sure that whatever you get is of the proper weight to allow for massive amounts of practice without undue stress. 

I shoot all types of bows, but often my favorite is the one in my hand at that moment. Take your time and think it through. But not too long ... don't freeze in the "advice headlights" (even mine). Anything to get started is probably fine. If you take to archery, this will not be your final bow. 

Good luck.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I am about the same size that you are, only a few pounds heavier and about 50 years older. Without doing any real research I bought a couple of recurves off of eBay. One at 38 pounds, and one at 40. One cost me $60 and the other $80. Both work fine. There is a difference in grip. If possible I would suggest that you hold and grip some bows to see how the grip fits in your hand. 

As a complete old novice, I started with the lighter bow and fairly quickly developed the strength to shoot 100's of arrows at a time without killing myself. I am sure that a younger person could o much better. But obviously, lighter draw is easier. It depends a lot on what you want to do with archery. I just shoot because I like to.

Something that you do need to figure out is your draw length. I have short arms and draw less than 27 inches, so I have no issues with fairly short recurve bows. One is 58 inches and the other is 60. If you draw more than 28 inches, you need to worry about length. 

Save some of your budget for arrows. The cost of arrows surprised me. I have more invested in a dozen arrows than in either bow. The good news is that arrows are tough and I have shot them many hundreds of times each.

I do like one piece bows, but after traveling just a bit, I also see the advantage of a takedown. Not enough to buy one yet.


----------



## ColonelJdog (Mar 2, 2013)

Thin Man said:


> Depends on your taste ... they are different beasts, yet either would be a hoot to shoot.
> 
> Recurve seems to be the "du jour" recommendation of the day for starters, yet tell that to Robin Hood and you'd get a blank stare.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. This is the best response I've read all day.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I<ve own both the redstag one-piece an redstag take down. Sold the one piece an keep the takedown recurve. I think there a great value I liked the large grip on the take down. Both bows have good speed. I shoot longbow mostly but still enjoy the redstag recurve. The redstag longbow is anice bow also haven,t shot one but it gets good review. The desigh between the recurve an longbow the recurve will be faster for sure. But the lonbow will be very quite an pleasant to shoot. Which one is better I sure there both good but totalty different. If you like the sport you should try both. I like mild r/d longbows like the redstag best but recurve an hybrids are fun also. Once you get the bow shooting well for you put a good string on that will help also. Both bows are good choice an would be good for resale if you didn,t like them. You wouldn,t loss alot.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Thin Man said:


> If you take to archery, this will not be your final bow.


No truer words have been spoken! :thumb:


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

I do not believe you ever stated what your shooting plans are? Target, Hunting, just for fun backyard? I have 6 one piece bows - 1 longbow and 5 recurves. They range from 40# to 60 pounds. I have 2 3 piece/take down bows - one is an ILF 70" Olympic recurve with two sets of limbs - 36# and 42#. The other is a Hoyt 60" Buffalo. I am not a hunter but at least 3 of my bows are typical HUNTER configurations especially the Hoyt Buffalo and the Damon Howatt Zebrawood Super Diablo at 60#. They are all fun, all shoot great, and I try to spend a little time on every one of them when I shoot out in my backyard range. So you have to start somewhere and the Samicks are good bows for the money but do not ignore the classified ads or ebay where you can get a good bow for less money because it is used but most often not abused. 

GB45


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

Only a weekend a few dozen shots, but happy so far with my martin jaguar 50#. My first recurve. Gettin ready for the fall and enjoying the journey in the process.


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Get a Bear....

Everything else is just window dressing......


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Highstrung1 said:


> Get a Bear....
> 
> Everything else is just window dressing......


Or a circus animal!


----------



## ColonelJdog (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I'm gonna go with a Samick Red Stag takedown recurve bow. Any suggestions for nice target practice arrows by any chance?


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Wood ... Aluminum ... Carbon

Take a peek on one of the large archery retail sites and look at pics of all three shaft materials and the components of their construction. 

One of them will strike your fancy. 

When you know your bow's weight, someone here (or the retailer) can help you match up a particular arrow to your bow.


----------



## messervey (Dec 31, 2012)

the way to pick a bow is to go to your local shop and shoot them shoot everyone he has if u want if he is a good shop owner he will be fine with it


----------

